# LOTR Quizzes



## tomthehobbit (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi guys just sharing a few quizzes that kept me busy during the train journey yesterday.









The Best Lord Of The Rings Quiz | Gollum Certified | EpicWin


Welcome to our Lord of the rings quiz. We have got an amazing LOTR quiz for you today. Many who have played the quiz got stuck on question 9, can you pass it?




epicwin.online













The Lord of the Rings: Toughest ever quiz


Test your knowledge of the JRR Tolkien classic



www.bbc.co.uk













The Lord Of The Rings Quiz That You Shall Not Pass


So let’s see if you’re a true Tolkien nerd or just another fantasy poser.




www.thequiz.com





Which good ones have you guys played if any at all?


----------



## 1stvermont (Aug 6, 2021)

tomthehobbit said:


> Hi guys just sharing a few quizzes that kept me busy during the train journey yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I took the last one got 91% [2 wrong] very, very disappointed i answered the first wrong. I said Galadriel because she resisted temptation of ring but they asked who was never tempted. So i misread, damit.


----------

